# S. Carolina - small hatchout from big ooth



## Andrew (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey,

My S. Carolina ooth hatched out on Thursday. The ootheca is one that I found about 2 months ago. For about 1 month I kept it at room temperature with misting every few days, and then I started incubating it at about 80F and humidity varied between 30% and 60%, the reason it varies so greatly is because I cannot mist it during the day to keep the humidity up higher. A total of 9 nymphs hatched out on Thursday, and another one hatched out a couple of hours ago. Why would so few nymphs hatch out of this ooth? They are also a bit smaller than I remember carolina nymphs being when they first hatch out.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok... just thought of something... why keep misting it when I can just put some damp paper towels in there to help keep up humidity. DUH! lol.  :roll:


----------



## Andrew (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok, just checked on the ooth again, and a LOT more are hatching out right now.

Very cool to watch.

-Andrew


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2004)

Cool. I may want to get some from you.


----------

